# Work ethics in Australia



## geordiejones36 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi All,

We are in the process of applying for a state sponsored visa for Victoria and i was wondering how working in Australia differed from the UK?

I would be looking at working in IT in the financial/pharamaceutical industry. I currently work for a consultancy firm in the UK and enjoy flexible working which includes working from home.

Are Australian companies flexible in the working hours, do employees tend to work late, how many holidays do you get on average, what is the dress code (for office workers) given the warmer climate?

We want to move to Oz for a better family lifestyle and i'd be dissapointed if i ended up working long hours and only seeing my kids on the weekend.

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mark:

I'm in the same industry but in Sydney.

Flexible working is available in the larger companies. They tend to take the form of either Flex-time (working different standard hours at an office or a break during the day and coming back later) and Work from home. You can look for this during your job search. 

Initially at any new company I would expect all of your hours to be an office. Many flex/work from home options do not become available until past your standard probation period (3 or 6 months) and 1 yr of work service.

Dress code depends on the location you are going to. As a consultant you may have to wear shirt and tie all of the time regardless of your client location. If you were full-time at one location then later depending on the clients work culture you may be able to change to the slacks/polo shirt combination OR jeans/polo shirts combination. Also depends on the employers work culture, financial will almost always be shirt/tie combination while other industries are more casual.

As for hours, full-time most people work 8-5 or 9-6 hours with lunch at 12 or 1. However consultants I have often seen them work late hours depending on the project demands and schedule. 

As for holidays it works out to the National holidays, a few State Holidays (i.e. Melbourne Cup Day) and annual leave (20 days per year).

For VIC you can go here:
http://www.business.vic.gov.au/BUSVIC/STANDARD//PC_50544.html

Also if working for Government (full time, not consultant) if the holiday falls on a weekend you usually get another day given to you, this does not always hold for private companies (i.e. this year ANZAC day fell on a weekend).

To maximise your time at home try to live close to your workplace to minimise your commuting time. 



geordiejones36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are in the process of applying for a state sponsored visa for Victoria and i was wondering how working in Australia differed from the UK?
> 
> ...


----------



## geordiejones36 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Amaslam,

Thanks for your response. It's nice to hear someone confirm what i thought, i think you really have to know this as working in one country is not always going to be the same in the next country.

We want to move to Australia for a better standard of living and a better life for our kids but if working took over my life then it wouldn't be worth it. We have been looking at suburbs in Melbourne and it is difficult to find a balance between distance to the CBD and the right home for the family.

Thanks again,

Mark


----------

